# Porsche Targa 4S + Gyeon Prime first post of DetailingCenter.ie Dublin



## lukedetailer

Hello guys:wave:
It's Lucas here from DetailingCenter.ie based in Dublin.
Finally, after long time i found some time for my first longer post. Just a few photos of one of my recent projects 2007 Porsche Targa 4S.

There was only three days for full paint correction and protection with Gyeon coating, car needs to be ready for Cannonball Ireland. I didn't saw the car before delivery so i expect paint will be in better condition in the car which most of time spend in garage but it wasn't.
About 40h of work in 3 days let me remove 95% of defects and im absolutly satisfied with that on 10 years old car. 
Front bumper and left fender were resprayed, rest of Porsche was in original paint, wheels need to be restored, i hope You enjoy these few photos.
Products i used:
Wash and decontamination:
Shampoo: Gyeon Bath,
Foam: Gyeon Foam,
Wheels: ADBL Vampire,
Tar: AutoGlym Intensive Tar Remover,
Clay: Gyeon Q2M Clay,

Paint correction various combines of:
Menzerna 300, 400, 2500, 3500 and Gyeon Primer,
Pads: Royal Pads Micro Cut, Hard, Medium, Soft, Finish,
Gyeon Prep for inspection,

Paint Protection: Gyeon Prime + 2x Gyeon Can Coat
Glass: Gyeon Viev

Some before and after on front bumper, there was no time to remove orange peel




A few shots before decontamination, paint was absolutly flat with a lot of swirls








As You can see exhaust tips were in terrible condition


Time for few before and after and 50/50 shots




























Bonus photos in Cannonball wrap



​


----------



## Andyblue

Ooh that looks a nice car, seems to have come up well, do like the Targa's


----------



## steelghost

suspal said:


> Is this post allowed,mods must be sleeping?


I'm assuming so - for instance I cannot create a thread in this forum, so for this thread to even exist the user ID must have been given the ability to do so.

Nice Porsche by the way Lucas!


----------



## dchapman88

Nice car and nice looking finish

Would be nice if the OP could clarify the situation without a Mod or Admin getting involved 


Gotta agree if it's not by the book then not fair on the people who do the right thing 



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## boratron

lovely job!, in that last picture the inside of the alloy needs a bit more work, looks like you missed a bit.


----------



## lukedetailer

Thanks man:thumb: as i wrote before wheels need a good renovation i just cleaned them as much as i can without taking them off and that all



boratron said:


> lovely job!, in that last picture the inside of the alloy needs a bit more work, looks like you missed a bit.


----------



## chongo

boratron said:


> lovely job!, in that last picture the inside of the alloy needs a bit more work, looks like you missed a bit.


You'll find that every Porsche wheels inside are roughly coated as standard :thumb: and it's very difficult or sometimes impossible to get 100% clean

Great detail bud:thumb:


----------



## gibbo555

Great work fella, seen this at the cannonball up in Sligo, looked real well :thumb:


----------



## lukedetailer

Cheers man, i do my best:buffer:



gibbo555 said:


> Great work fella, seen this at the cannonball up in Sligo, looked real well :thumb:


----------



## Njs71

That's come up really well. The work you've done has certainly made the paint pop.


----------



## Favorito

Fantastic work! The car were in a really poor condition


----------



## tonyy

Great job :thumb:


----------



## CTR247

Nice work , 997 targa scrubbed up well


----------

